# Tritium Torch



## desmondpun (Jun 13, 2004)

Can somebody tell me where can I get tritium torch like one of this:


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
I want to know too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Monolith (Jun 13, 2004)

For those fighting imagestation:


----------



## sebast (Jun 13, 2004)

Here is a link about tritium torch:
Tritium torch


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

Soldier of Fortune /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 13, 2004)

www.roithner-laser.com

be careful, there are two different types of tritium torches, one has a detachable cap and is cheaper, while the one in the pic above is dimmable by rotating the know at the side of it and is more expensive. Roithner sells this one. Price was about $180 last year.

bernhard


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 13, 2004)

Thanks Sebast and Bart (edited: and Bernhard, your post arrived in the same time as mine) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
Seems to me a bit expensive /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Phil_B (Jun 13, 2004)

Do a search for "penrith survival" and look for "Beta light". These are £50,small,and suprisingly bright.
If you want one,I can buy it and ship to you at cost,£50 plus shipping,but email him(Colin) as he might ship abroad anyway.
HTH,Phil.
ps,he's also my source of the little GTLS tubes,and Glowrings FWIW. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## desmondpun (Jun 13, 2004)

Thanks, you guy are wonderful.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

Just a FWIW, a CPF member who got the Beta Light reported the rubber shroud holding the lid in place cracked pretty soon... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif




If I were spending money on a mapreader that will last almost forever, I'd want a casing that lasts just as long... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Ken_McE (Aug 29, 2004)

*Tritium Torchs die eventually*

][email protected] said:
If I were spending money on a mapreader that will last almost forever, I'd want a casing that lasts just as long... 

Tritium lights have a 5-20 year useful lifespan. The half life of Tritium is around 12 years.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Tritium Torchs die eventually*

Hi Ken,
I know the halflife of tritium is about 12 years, but with the eye having a logarithmic response to brightness, I suspect a useful life of well over that. I'd say that makes it almost everlasting for me... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
If the rubber shroud of the Penrite light doesn't last even a year without cracking, I wouldn't want to see it after 12 years of *use*. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif

Oh btw,





Welcome to CPF! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## pdm (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Tritium Torchs die eventually*

Bought and tested Beta lights (torch) in 1985. I still have one and it is quite usable. Nowhere near as bright as when new but still functions as a marker and also provides enough light to read a map by. 

The value as I saw it was use in extreme cold. Did a lot of work in the Artic in those days and Batts just didn't last. Even Litiums were marginal. The Beta light was superb, especially when there was snow as a reflective surface, almost too bright.....


----------

